# Angels of Vengeance



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

M.64 - location, Town of Binsata, Aurean.

The clouds that night, hovered over the pitch black sky laying shadows over the small and somewhat traditional town of Binsata on the Imperial planet of Aurean. "Honey, come over here, get the children too! we must hed to the temples at once!" grunted Jeremiah. The man was old, 53 years old to be exact, hasn't seen much of anything, he was born, raised up in the town and like every other old folk, raised to believe in the emperor, the saviour of mankind. His wife, Lyza obediently followed grabbing their 3 children, Olivier, Jacob and Torrid and scurrying towards the aged temple in the middle of the town. The temple bells were ringing loud and hard and from above, you could see all the people hurrying themselves through the wooden gates. Children wailing, men cussing about and all the women sighing. It was not a rare in this area to see this kind of thing. Outsiders usually just laugh hearing about the kinda mess here, what a fuss they would think. "alright children, settle down now and listen to what ol' nick has got to say" whispered Jeremiah in a tough and disciplined tone. All the families were tightly packed in the small temple, sitting in untidy rows facing a small shrine with a colourful painting of the emperor in his glory with his honoured sons reigning over the stone wall. "Ah, humble people of Binsata, we're gathered here tonight to pray for those who fight for us this very instant" said the high priest in a mellow tone, pointing out the shattered window to a distant light, the only star visible. The audience was silent, Jacob, the oldest of the three had his hands twined together, his face as if though twisted into some kind of extreme focus. "The angels of our mighty emperor bring about comfort to the people he loves and they will reign fury on those who are indecent in their judgement and the dark hearted." his face now firm, he ran his old raggy fingers through his snow white hair "But, we are loved and protected." Jacob smirked, wonderful words, poorly developed and an absolutely abysmal delivery. what a speaker, he thought to himself as he rolled his eyes in private. "these angels my brothers, are the mightiest of heroes who triumph over all those who lie or doubt the love of our lord." Jeremiah watched in silence, breathing slow deep breaths, his left eye peeked over at his children. Torrid was half asleep, his scruffy little head was on the lap of their mother, Olivier playing with his little doll carrying a content smile in his own little world. Then, when he laid sight on his oldest 17 year old Jacob, his face became stern and cold, the boy wasn't there. Jeremiah's fist tightened and clenched, Lyza took note of her husbands actions and asked in a humble, soft voice "what's wrong my dear?" "Jacob, that bastard son of a bi-" All of a sudden, out of nowhere, the temple gates were knocked open and shock washed over the audience. Their heads turned to see Jacob panting, a panicking face "Quickly everyone! the green devils are attacking!" he shouted, Jeremiah stood up pissed "Godshit! what the hell were you thinking son! This blasphemy!" Everyone rushed out screaming, Jeremiah kept his steady pace towards the bent rebel teenager, Jacob. Lyza grabbed the rugged shoulder of her husband "Let it go Jer', what if the boy's right? we should get the kids and find somewhere to hide, let it go!" Jeremiah sighed " alright then, Jacob, i'll deal with you later, now grab your brothers, we're running for the shed!" Jacob nodded as he ran against the wave of people, scanning through all the faces to find two little boys, faces blank with cluelessness written all over. "come on you little brats" he grabbed olivier and carried him on one shoulder while he held the hand of the other as he sped out through the gates. When he exited the temple, the sight he saw would scar him for the rest of his life. He tried his best to cover the ears and eyes of his younger siblings when screaming and the raving sound of chainsaw filled the air. The town was on fire and the populace running and scattered around. Explosions lit the evening sky hundreds at a time. Jacob turned his head left to right many times to see the big bulky figure of the notorious orks, the green devils. People were being chased around the maze like streets by groups of those things. Jacob couldnt help but as panic aswell, he quickly ran through the streets, sweating and gasping for breath "Olivier, Torrid, we're going to be alright, we're going to find dad and mum and it's all going to be over" he tried so hard as the brother to comfort the two little tikes "will we die big brother?" asked Torrid in an innocent voice. He got no reply as he was pulled towards a little shed a couple of meters from the dying town. They ran into the shed to be recieved by their parents. In a worried tone "it's a massacre out there!" Lyza cried. "Our friends, our belongings..." "we shouldn't be worried about that dear Lyza" murmured Jeremiah as if though he's given up his life already. "we should pray to the emperor and hope that his angels of vengeance come and save us and bring the peace and prosperity back to our town." The family knelt down in utter silence, praying to the might saviour of the galaxy. Jacob twitched as he heard the brutal screams of the ones he knew and the crooked laughs of the blood drunk. The wailing of the helpless and the cries of the dying. Tears ran down Lyza's cheeks, the whole town was hoping for a miracle. In the dead silence that fell over the shed, the ringing sounds of the shootas reigned. Jacob thought to himself, this is not over, we aren't gone yet, we have a chance of survival but what we need is a miracle. He knew it wasn't going to happen yet he refused to give up the little hope he had. They were praying in the shed undiscovered for a couple of hours, the shooting hasn't stopped. Now you could hear their rokkit launcha and sluggas all over the place. The bulky fapping noise made by the deadly deffkoptas was absolutely a pain in the ear. The 53year old could have sworn he was half deaf by then. "I love you all, my wife, my beloved children" whispered Jeremiah. Lyza broke into tears. Ignoring his already given up parents, he opened his eyes to the crooked window of the side of the shed. meteor like things soared through the night sky, thousands of them and then he heard what sounded like ancient war litanies being chanted, louder and louder. A small smile quickly grew, he turned his head around. "Dad, Mum, Brothers, they're here." said Jacob in a well under control voice. The boy's father Jer' fell blank. 'The angels are here?' he asked in complete and utter disbelief. "Yes pops, the green bulky like aliens will soon feel the wrath of our mighty emperor!" shouted Jacob confidently. Lyza wiped her tears off her pale white cheeks and reached for the two younger ones. Jeremiah stood up and went towards the crooked window right next to Jacob. "FTOOOOOOM" a huge flash of light washed over the scene faster than lightning, the family covered their faces defensively as though about to be assaulted. When the flash dimmed they saw them. The angels of vengeance. Jacobs jaw dropped in awe. The whole family was quiet when they laid their eyes on the galaxy's finest warriors. Huge overly well built men in magnificent armour carrying artistic aswell as deadly weapons. The blood red eyes they had. 

"This is tactical 67 reporting to Vendilli, we have successfully dropped on Binsanta, no failures, no injuries, no casualties. Permission to procceed with purification" "Permission granted"


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Will be continued.


----------

